# Question...



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Out of interest what triggers the "view new posts" to reset?

Sometimes it seems I can go hours with the reset never happening despite closing the browser, yet on other occasions, normally when I dont want the reset because I accidentally closed my browser, the reset happens instantaneously. :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

it resets everytime i click on the view new posts tab.

do you mean it doesnt automatically reset itself?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TBH I have no idea. Is uspect it is down to your cookie expiry time. Jae should be able to confirm though.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I believe it works on your last login date which is triggered thus

1. When you login (be it auto or manual) a timestamp is set in your profile as to your activity.
2. If its auto login, your login with expire after 20 minutes on the site, the auto login merely logs you in silently, this is also an action for the above.

So, in short, I believe that when you are "active" during the 20 minutes you wont see a difference in the "View New Posts" as that is since your last "login" - be it by point 1 or 2 above.

Make sense?

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Also, in response to the closing of the browser, if you dont close the Browser entirely (all windows) then the session state is maintained. If you close all windows, it destroys all sessions on your machine (I say machine as it could be MAC or PC)

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. *Whilst not a problem*, I find that the "reset" is random. The 20 mins timeout certainly makes sense, but (using Firefox 3/XP-sp3 - both at home and work), when closing the browser it appears it doesnt always close the session so I get the older messages from a previous session when logging back in to the TTF. I suspect it is a cookie on my computer?

What does annoy is it always seems to reset when I accidentally close the browser - sods law that :?


----------

